# Something is coming.......



## JovenPadaguan

I had ordered the current model because I tried it, and think it's the best BT release (for me, you can read my review) but Al **** at CopperJohn tell me that they will be replacing the order with the new 2006 model due out on Dec.1st-15th 
I can't sleep thinking in the new models!!! :tongue: 
If all Stanislawski people have improved the current model, I only could say WOW!!! :whoo: :dance: :flame: :high5: :rock-on: :hail: :bounce: :banana: :RockOn:


----------



## distorted

any more info then this griv?


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

Let's see...

An improved tab?


----------



## GRIV

*Eric on a double secret testing mission....*

:tongue:


----------



## Foghorn

*Show us!*

We all want to see whats in the bag George. And don't give us any more of these blured out pictures if you know whats good for you.


----------



## Mr. October

GRIV said:


> :tongue:


Hey! I recognize that club! We have a new door that was supposed to be installed . . . now I really wish it was.

And, uh, GRIV . . . that's not the shot Eric missed is it???? :embara:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Yes, listen to Foghorn... please! :drool:
When will be the new web written in the add up?


----------



## archery1

Haha.


----------



## Supershot

I was gonna say I thought I seen the inside of that club too.


----------



## Hershey Kiss

*Wow!!!!*

That Eric guy is HOT!!!


----------



## minx offspring

better watch out cuz Minx is on fire..... but his UNIT is in control


----------



## BOWGOD

ok not cool

quit teasing when can we see these new products?


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply to subject*

Hello Griv.
I have been following this for quiet some time now.

And now I have come to the conclusion Griv. That it won't take much material to make this release. 

Unk ] said that.


----------



## Tuningfreak

Hmmmm....double secret:spy: . Does that mean there are 2 things he was testing out or it was a top top secret testing mission ?

Tuningfreak


----------



## [email protected]

*My guess is...*

Hmmmm....a double sear BT release that doesn't load up?


----------



## 4x20

GRIV and I had a secret test session last night. It was a close match but GRIV got me by 1 super X


----------



## X-Cam

I just can't take the torture any more!! hep a Brotha out GRIV!!


----------



## alwinearcher

[email protected] said:


> Hmmmm....a double sear BT release that doesn't load up?


That would be my guess, because my other guess was going to be some type of thumb style... but he doesnt seem to be using him thumb in the picture.


----------



## PUG

*I Have seen it....*

I have seen the latest and greatest from GRIV, Dougie and the Copper John crew....and it is sweet....

PUG


----------



## blackcat

Hershey Kiss said:


> That Eric guy is HOT!!!



I can and have done better!!!:tongue: 



I've seen him shoot....double clutching and all! surprisingly enough he could keep it on the bales!


----------



## alwinearcher

PUG said:


> I have seen the latest and greatest from GRIV, Dougie and the Copper John crew....and it is sweet....
> 
> PUG



Hey PUG, we live in the same state... we are pretty much family, why dont you PM me and tell me what it is.:teeth:


----------



## orthopt

*Common tell us already!!!!!*

Common you guys this is not fair, you all get to see and play with all of this stuff and before this AT we just took it that we would wait until the ATA show to find out. Now NOOOOOOOOOOO, you guys are putting threads and saying NANY NANY NANY we saw this and you didn't HA HA HA, well I say you all S**K and I don't want to see it anyway, unless you just want to me right now. 
So Show me already.


----------



## BOWGOD

c'mon i wanna see 

ox is already showing off the new carter release why can''t we see the stan.

i love new stuff:thumbs_up


----------



## distorted

:bump: :bump: when are you going to lets us know what you have instore for us GRIV?


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*up!*

:director: We want :RockOn: with the new stuff!!!

When??? :Cry: :drama: 

Why this suspense? :violin: 

Why this suffering??? :aww: 

Why????? :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: :smash: 

....



.....


.......


:tongue:


----------



## ZarkSniper

ooo oooo I know I know...


----------



## alwinearcher

ZarkSniper said:


> ooo oooo I know I know...



Well if a canadian knows... We should have all known before him!:tongue: 
Spill the beans!


----------



## ZarkSniper

alwinearcher said:


> Well if a canadian knows... We should have all known before him!:tongue:
> Spill the beans!


lol Hey, I paid $200US for the "Beans"  Besides...I can keep a secret.:teeth:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*Hmmm, secret? it must be something different and new, isn't it? * :spy: 

*If you tell us something, we will give you a candy* :gossip: = :slice: +:beer:


----------



## alwinearcher

ZarkSniper said:


> lol Hey, I paid $200US for the "Beans"  Besides...I can keep a secret.:teeth:


So what, they are selling them already to the canadians, figuring they are so far out into the boonies word wont get our about them? 

Just kidding with you, I have no room to talk, I live in the middle of nowhere, and not very far from the Canadian border....


----------



## JovenPadaguan

ZarkSniper said:


> lol Hey, I paid $200US for the "Beans"  Besides...I can keep a secret.:teeth:


I think he's talking about GRIV last seminar


----------



## alwinearcher

JovenPadaguan said:


> I think he's talking about GRIV last seminar



OOOOOOOOOOOOH
good, I was hoping the release wasnt going to run $200


----------



## ZarkSniper

> I think he's talking about GRIV last seminar


BINGO!!!!


----------



## alwinearcher

ZarkSniper said:


> BINGO!!!!


woops


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*Well... where are the wanted and sought-after items?* 

:drool:


----------



## knarrly

JovenPadaguan said:


> *Well... where are the wanted and sought-after items?*
> 
> :drool:


COULD IT BE THAT.........

It has harmonic dampeners built in? 

It has a bridged grip? 

It doesn't blow up when shot? (you know faulty manufacturing procedures with the standard materials ):bounce: 

It is the shortest ever end to end? 

It is a shoot thru design?:doh: 


Even though it's fun to make things up:biggrin1:. Puuhhleeeze fess up.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*Yeaaahhhhhhh!!!*
A polished new machined in 06660 alloy dampered turbo-charged with bionic-autofitting-handle BT release, with TEC-teknology, and of course, with STTS and mini-thumb-savers by Doinkeyr! 

:rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: 

I want two of them!!!


----------



## alwinearcher

JovenPadaguan said:


> *Yeaaahhhhhhh!!!*
> A polished new machined in 06660 alloy dampered turbo-charged with bionic-autofitting-handle BT release, with TEC-teknology, and of course, with STTS and mini-thumb-savers by Doinkeyr!
> 
> :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on: :rock-on:
> 
> I want two of them!!!


 iT HAS A BUILT IN DOINKER???
I WANT THREE OF THEM.


----------



## GRIV

Ok, well I will be out for a week so I will give you just a tiny sneak at the new company branding.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

That logo is cool! :thumbs_up 

Good luck in F2F! I'll see it through the webcam! :moviecorn


----------



## Foghorn

*Stan???????????*

Who is this Stan guy your always talking about? Will I ever meet him and when do we get to see him? 

Nice looking add.:thumbs_up 

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## X-Cam

You've never met "Stan"?? I thougth everyone had met "Stan" at least for a week or two in their archery career.. some people even stay friends with "Stan" for life. and then somtimes "Stan" has punched some people in the mouth..


----------



## GRIV

X-Cam said:


> You've never met "Stan"?? I thougth everyone had met "Stan" at least for a week or two in their archery career.. some people even stay friends with "Stan" for life. and then somtimes "Stan" has punched some people in the mouth..


HA!:tongue: 

Yep the "old Stanislawski" was a little persnickity. If you didn't listen to him, he would give you a not so gentle reminder. 

The new STAN is a little more frendly and gentle to newbies. :thumbs_up


----------



## Foghorn

*Stan?*

So are you tell me that Stan has taken anger management classes and isn't going to punch me in the head the first chance he gets. I think allot more of us are going to try Stan out again. Cool!:thumbs_up 

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## archerycharlie

Me and Stan doin't get along. I have met Stan but we cain't shoot togeather. He has never hit me or come close too hitting me. We just didn't see eye 2 eye AC


----------



## Pete731

I can't wait to see what new with Stan! I been shooting them all, from the old Stanislawski to the new Copper John Stan Smoothie. 

Right now I am using Carter 2.5 but I am not 100% happy with it. I hope this new stuff is going to blow my mind (and my score)


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply to subject*

Hey Griv
If you will share what your thinking that the Stan is.
Then I will share with you,what the Stan could be modafied to.
And again that might be what your thinking.  

Lets put our heads together.:secret: 

Unk


----------



## Lifer

GRIV said:


> The new STAN is a little more frendly and gentle to newbies. :thumbs_up


I have seen the "new Stan" that Pug has and it appears to be more freindly. This Stan deserves a chance to .... be my freind.


----------



## PINWHEEL

*bring it...*

Griv, hope you are bringing a couple to the seminar in Middleburgh. Looking forward to it...:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

griv seminar


----------



## Spreggy

Nice job on the logo!


----------



## minotaure

*Web cams during F2F*

About the News Flash

During the F2F Archery Tournament 2005 from November 25th till November 27th we will publish a News Flash every day. The News Flash contains the actual F2F news, including results. Please forward this News Flash to anyone you think might be interested in the F2F Archery Tournament. This might be an elite archer, archers, archery shops, manufactures, your national association or just your friends. The News Flash will be published on our website at http://www.face2face-archery.org/News_Flash.htm.

Web cams during F2F

During the F2F tournament you can follow the scoring of the archers live via our web site. We will add a button ‘Web Cam’ on our site at http://www.face2face-archery.org that links you to our Web Cams. The Face 2 Face Archery tournament is one of the first archery events with this modern facility were one can see the archers shooting. The streams will be mixed and edited on the spot. You will see what the archers will see on the big 3m * 4m videowall.


----------



## Stash

*Clarification...*



> I thougth everyone had met "Stan" at least for a week or two in their archery career.. some people even stay friends with "Stan" for life. and then somtimes "Stan" has punched some people in the mouth..


I have never punched anyone in the head or face. Well, not recently. Well, not on purpose.


> The new STAN is a little more frendly and gentle to newbies


I try...


> (Foghorn)So are you tell me that Stan has taken anger management classes and isn't going to punch me in the head the first chance he gets.


Although I do have SOME issues :embara: , anger management is something I have not had to resort to. Yet. You never know. Anything is possible...


> Me and Stan doin't get along. I have met Stan but we cain't shoot togeather. He has never hit me or come close too hitting me. We just didn't see eye 2 eye AC


Everyone is entitled to their opinions  


> I can't wait to see what new with Stan!


Same old, same old...Had some car problems but they're fixed now. Just going to work and coming home.


> This Stan deserves a chance to .... be my freind.


Try buying me a case of beer...  


----------
Stan
(Not affiliated in any way shape or form with the company featured in this thread, or any of its products. Probably because the last time I tried one I got punched in the face. )


----------



## archerycharlie

*Secret testing session*

I went too a secret test of the new ----release. It really felt good in the hand so i was told. This person that was testing did shoot 60x also. I wasen't allowed too see the object of question but i did get too touch it:thumbs_up It felt good and kinda friendly. :teeth: AC


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Hey AC, sstarnes shot it didn't he! I know he is holding out on me! Come on Scott, spill it. You can whisper it in my ear, I won't tell!:teeth:


----------



## archerycharlie

:thumbs_up


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Right now we are on December 1 in Madrid, but this isn't a "merry X-mas!" yet :smow: 
This is a..... where are the new Stans??????????? :attention


----------



## GRIV

Well.... I am back in town for a day and I thought I would show you a better close up of ONE of the new STANS.

I shot one of the new ones through the Face2Face and it worked perfectly~! I am soooo glad I took them with me! 

There were a few choice European shooters that got a look and the most common comment was, Oh.... My.....God....!!!!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Hey, looks like an improved and more comfortable handle :banana: 
What about the pure BT models? :ear:


----------



## Gajbird

*when ?*

When can we see/buy the new models?
Will we be able to buy them at the ATA show?


----------



## Danish archer

It looks as if the trigger can be turned out


----------



## LeEarl

I seen that too. Nice to be able to rotate it. BUT, what kind of thumb triger is in that bottom right picture? Not sure what it is. Looks like GRIV might have brought 3 different releases with, if not more


----------



## GRIV

SPY photos from nearly every angle!!!

..... and you still can't even begin to imagine how hot this thing is!

_*Hint::secret: *_you can't even see the cool stuff. 

:thumbs_up


----------



## TomG

This looks like a safety thing to me... similar to what has been attempted the previous years by Stan, this time it really looks good... and not too bulky...

Good job.

TomG


----------



## Gajbird

*again*

When and where can we get one at the first oppurtunity.


----------



## Pete731

May be ATA show!

When are you going to put the web site up?


----------



## Reed

Looks nice. Any idea on priceing. My mom is looking for a new release for the new year. what is the size like. ( we are dealing with a small handed 69 year old lady here) and finding the right size release for here is a pain in the azz 

Reed


----------



## Jbird

*Release for Mom*

Does she want a hinge release or thumb trigger release?
Jbird


----------



## Reed

HI Jbird, not to picky, thumb or BT with a safety.

Reed


----------



## Jbird

*Releases for Women*

I can tell you there are going to be some good ones for small hands. Past that the code of silence kicks in.
Jbird


----------



## Gajbird

*come on Griv*

Why the silence on when they will be released?


----------



## baldmountain

Hey griv, nice pictures. You'd reduce some of the left and right hits if you got a bit more vertical with your release hand position.


----------



## Reed

Jbird said:


> I can tell you there are going to be some good ones for small hands. Past that the code of silence kicks in.
> Jbird


That would be great, now if they can keep the cost down, and I may get some of my releases back from her 


waiting for the new toys

Reed


----------



## MERLIN 1400

This all sounds very interesting.

However, will they be available for the public to buy in 2006?

We are still waiting to be able to buy the 2005 Copper John Ants 2 sights down here.....most were ordered towards the beginning of the year.

The CopperJohn Website is still 1 year out of date :embara: 

Would love to be able to shoot the gear.......just hope I don't die of old Age before the Goods arrive.


----------



## JLorenti

*Original four finger...*

Stan release is what i have used in the past and I liked it. But I'm thinking of the new Chocholate addiciton lite, looks like a great new barrel postion. The first one that comes out is probably the one I get. Money is limited so my suggestion to the stan company is get the release out on the market so shooters can purchase them. Why wait? Is there a reason I'm missing. Does it have to be released at the trade shows, etc.

Thanks 
Joe Lorenti


----------



## Gajbird

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## GRIV

Here's another hint.....



There are 3 new models that come in 2 different sizes and are also available in Deuce, Trio, and Quattro finger models. 

*They will be available for shipment early 2006*

(i will have more accurate info on ship dates by the end of Dec)

I will let everyone know the instant they are ready to ship.:thumbs_up


----------



## bohntr

George 

I hope you are bringing some to Mason City. I need a new release, gave away my back-up release. 

Best regards
Allan


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*Question for GRIV*

GRIV, could you measure this length in the 2006 Stan releases, pure BT, 3 finger models? 
You said there is two sizes, and I'd like to know which is better for me. 
This Stan Micro II fits in my hand very well :thumbs_up 

Thanks!


----------



## 4x20

If the Micro II fits you well than you will prefer the large size on the new models


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Thanks Eighty-man (4x20) :wink: 
Did you hold them?

Then, there are three different models... maybe these?
- Pure BT
- Pure BT with safety
- Triggered Stan

The question is: the same handle?

We want to know more! :tongue:


----------



## X-Cam

*I've seen the LIGHT...*

err... I mean the new HOTNESS!!! and I have one word.... OMG!!! well I guess that is three words.... whatever... we are talking serious hotness!!! even off a D loop!!!


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply to subjectject*



JovenPadaguan said:


> Thanks Eighty-man (4x20) :wink:
> Did you hold them?
> 
> Then, there are three different models... maybe these?
> - Pure BT
> - Pure BT with safety
> - Triggered Stan
> 
> The question is: the same handle?
> 
> We want to know more! :tongue:



---------------
Haven't seen that Pure BT
But I have a sneaky feeling what it is.

Unk


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Unk Bond said:


> ---------------
> Haven't seen that Pure BT
> But I have a sneaky feeling what it is.
> 
> Unk



I hope no more walking pins in the head, like Micro II models :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Tuningfreak

Unk Bond said:


> ---------------
> Haven't seen that Pure BT
> But I have a sneaky feeling what it is.
> 
> Unk


I saw 1 today at our Sunday traveling indoor shoot. Local shooter has a connection with CJ and had a new Stan hinge release without a safety. The 3 finger model I saw felt real nice in my hand :thumbs_up. Most releases have too much curve in the handle for my taste, but this one did not. Much different style than the Stan Original 3 finger I've been shooting. I might just have to let the moths out of my wallet for this 1 .


----------



## hayman

*:RockOn: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:banana: 
:banana: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:RockOn: 
:RockOn: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:banana: 
:banana: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:RockOn: 
:RockOn: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:banana: 
:banana: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:RockOn: 
:RockOn: I GOT TO SHOOT IT:banana:*:


----------



## Gajbird

*Today is the day*

Right Griv?


----------



## Mr. October

Yeah . . . right Griv?


----------



## shoff14

Come on already!


----------



## Gajbird

*ttt*

we are waiting


----------



## Gajbird

*quote*

Keep your eyes open....

I will begin releasing information monday!!!
I thinks we been had


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Monday isn't over yet. Maybe he'll swoop in like Santa while we're all sleeping and leave pics under our Christmas trees.:teeth:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Gajbird said:


> Keep your eyes open....
> 
> I will begin releasing information monday!!!
> 
> I thinks we been had


------------

Hello Gajbird
I thinks we been had[/QUOTE]


This reminds me of the shell game.  

Unk


----------



## Sisyphus

*You been duped, ya been had . . .*

The missus took the pants back tonight for some domesticated chores:embara: . He even missed out our archery league . . . . . did he get spanked?!?!?!


----------



## Mr. October

Well . . . if we don't see anything by 10:00 a.m. I say we start a PM campaign. That'll get his attention! :devil:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

This was kinda like waking up Christmas morning only to find that the dog had pooped under the tree.


----------



## Mr. October

Let the PM'ing begin . . . .:teeth:


----------



## Christopher Lee

griv? griv? 

Where's the breaning news (and Pix)?

I've been holding on to my hands the whole of yesterday and today ...


----------



## GRIV

*Ok...Ok... so I got too busy on monday....*

Alright here we go on product #1.


Slowly and painfully of course... hehe!


----------



## Gajbird

*what*

Man that is cold.
There is a thin line between good marketing and harassment.lol
we are ready to buy it seems so HURRY UP.


----------



## Christopher Lee

GRIV!!!

YOU ARE EVILZZZ!!!  

At this rate, we'll have to wait after Christmas or even the new year for a full picture of just one release! GRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Mr. October

That is just wrong . . . . 

Look Griv . . . I'm not afraid to use this . . .


What's In My Cart? 

***If you change the item quantity please remember to click update.***
Remove Product Name Quantity Total

CARTER SOLUTION 2.5 (4 FINGER) CARTER SOLUTION 2.5 (4 FINGER)
$129.99
Sub-Total: $129.99
Continue Shopping Checkout


----------



## JovenPadaguan

please, wake me up when GRIV finish the puzzle

:asleep:


----------



## baldmountain

I don't know whether to be amused by this thread or afraid. If nothing else it is an interesting marketing case study...

But I use one of these:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=49_234&products_id=1116

so mostly I find it amusing...


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

I like this...pretty funny....

I can't shoot handheld....so no matter if the puzzle is completed 2009 :teeth:


----------



## GRIV

ok here is #2


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

I'm pretty sure it's red....


----------



## JovenPadaguan

mmmhh... 
nice logo :thumbs_up 
nice colour :thumbs_up 
looks well finished :thumbs_up 
but... the head pin system has been improved?


----------



## GRIV

JovenPadaguan said:


> mmmhh...
> nice logo :thumbs_up
> nice colour :thumbs_up
> looks well finished :thumbs_up
> but... the head pin system has been improved?



WAAAAY improved. :thumbs_up


----------



## X-Cam

Screw the release GRIV!! I wanna see the HOT new packaging!!! :teeth:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

GRIV said:


> WAAAAY improved. :thumbs_up



Now new STANs sound better :thumbs_up


----------



## GRIV

*Here's another*

#3


----------



## Mr. October

Insert Jeopardy theme music here.


----------



## Gajbird

*you're killing me*

show the good stuff.
pleassssse.
the head and safety/ maybe...


----------



## JovenPadaguan

I know a guy who already shoot with it...


----------



## GRIV

#4


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

looks like griv forgot #4. :thumbs_do


----------



## GRIV

easy there turbo.... it was just a quick edit away.


----------



## Mr. October

wake me when it's over . . . .


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

so what does one of these bad boys retail for?

I called CJ the other day and told me I had to talk with you


----------



## GRIV

#5


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*!!!*

Too bad!!!!!!!

It looks pretty,smooth and petite so for but I have to have a new Christmas present this year. I couldn't wait forever, so I just bought a Carter Solution 2.75. I've always liked a Stan but Oh well!!! I'll be glad to trade my Solution to you Griv when you finally come out with all of the other missing links.


----------



## Legend_Of_Sherwood

Can I ask what the aprox. sale price will be?


----------



## GRIV

full :thumbs_up


----------



## GRIV

Here's the full line of the Micro III


----------



## Reed

how about a pic of the new thumb release:thumbs_up 

Reed


----------



## 3D Fanatic

Hey GRIV,
How about the price on the new releasee.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

Can you shoot that off a loop? 

What's the blue dot?


----------



## GRIV

Here's the Catalog Page


----------



## GRIV

I don't have the MSRP yet. 

I will show more of the release models in the days to come. 

When everything is ready to go and we fully release the product, I will have the MSRP on all releases and options for you to buy. 

WE EXPECT TO BE SHIPPING 2 Weeks after the ATA show.


----------



## GRIV

Here is a look at the owner's manual cover

Hopefully that explains the appearance of the dot. It is part of the new STAN logo.


----------



## mathewsk

*?*

just wondering if you can show one with the clicker head?


----------



## GRIV

The goal was to make the most comprehensive manual in the business. Here is the page that pertains directly to the Micro III. The manual is packed with shooting tips and great advice on how to shoot releases. I am very proud of it. :thumbs_up


----------



## AKDoug

So George....are you shooting the BT release or is there a trigger in the future?


----------



## GRIV

I do a lot of practicing with a triggerless.....

But for me...

Always a button..... and man... do I have a hot one this year!


----------



## centerx

Since I shoot back tension exclusively even hunting I think I may just own one of these things … and I have owned them all . Carters, Zeniths, Scotts….

While the proof is in the shooting here is what gets me interested..

1) The micro adjust works REALLY well. George , Did you get rid of the spring ?? It looks like some type of "leverage" style micro adjust feature now

2) The fact that you can flip out the head for a click-non click option. I have always used a click but want to get away from it. It would be nice to have a quick easy option . Plus in the wind I like to use a click like most people use a trigger… take it right to the click and then execute fast. Normally with a deliberate "cranking" off the release . Plus while hunting I ALWAYS want the click available..

Cool stuff … noting revolutionary but when all the right features of several different styes come together into one perhaps "perfect" package that's enough to get excited about..

Of course "perfect" is in the x count so well see


----------



## JovenPadaguan

TRIO FOR ME!!! 
:teeth: 

GRIV, could you help me to choose the size? My Micro II 3 finger fits very well in my hand. 
Then, large or medium size Trio?


----------



## Gajbird

*safety*

Is there a back tension with a safety?


----------



## Mr. October

Well I gotta say . . . that was sort of worth the wait! :thumbs_up 

Can't wait to see the safe-shot 4 version. Any idea how soon dealers will have these to try?


----------



## archerycharlie

I just mite have too try one of them stans with the thumb barrel on it one of these days?:thumbs_up AC


----------



## bohntr

Well the cats out of the bag. Now with all the orders that are going to be flooding in, it will be months before I get my hand on one.
The finished product looks good, looks real good, Thinner, very clean, not swept back to much,and a thumb peg. Everyone with a hand in the new releases needs a pat on the back.
My prediction, it's going to be a banner year for CJ, hope everyone can keep up with the orders.
Great to see things are comming together for CJ, loved being with them all these years.

Best regards
Allan A


----------



## KEN-813

:thumbs_up 
Looks pretty good Grivley, 

Although its hard to tell with just pics, but it looks like it may be tight on the index finger for us guys with big hands


----------



## Tuningfreak

Nice job the guys at Copper John have done on this release! I'll take one of those Trio's also. But that is not the same 3 finger hinge release I saw at our local shoot that a CJ connected shooter was using  !


----------



## jarjarbinks06

*one word.....*

SWEEEEEEET wow yrs. later and Mel Stans are still the originator's of hinge/triggerless type releases...gotta get one of them for sure.. u gonna have them down at the ATA show for us to purchase on hand George?:tongue: :thumbs_up


----------



## JohnnyI

Now show the buttons!


----------



## adam Guggisberg

*Griv..*

I see that the big secret improvement for this year is the "PHASE INHIBITOR STORAGE CAPSULE" on the release itself. I can only assume that it is a time release design... BUT, the big question is.... Is it refillable? :teeth: 

ADam


----------



## X-Cam

HA! refillable.. did you fail buisness 101? make your product indespensable and disposable.. Phase inhibitor runs out.... you have to buy a new release.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*MSRP Range?*

How about it GRIV? Can you give us a range for MSRP?

Are we talking $175-200 or $75-100


----------



## olehemlock

Maybe I missed it, can you shoot the new stan of a D-loop?


----------



## GRIV

The MSRP will be on the upper end. We have a lot in these new models. Some models are higher than others. I will post a full MSRP as soon as I have them. And as soon as y'all have seen them all. 

Yes you can shoot them all off a D-loop with no probs at all.


----------



## baldmountain

GRIV said:


> The MSRP will be on the upper end.


The upper end of Double Lung 'em's post????

$175-$200?

That seems pretty high...


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

It's the phase inhibitor III capsule that cost so much I heard the mark-up on that alone is 300%


----------



## fibonacci4u

*George!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I would assume that because you have been so instrumental in the design of these new releases, that the thumb triggered release has a very simple and easy method for increasing the triggers spring tension? I know you like to "make it stiff." Am I close? -- Ike


----------



## TimClark

Those releases look really comfortable, they have a more narrow handle and it seems like they would fit easier. Can't wait to shoot one. Thanks. 

Tim


----------



## GRIV

Well its Wednesday!

So here is another sneak


----------



## GRIV

JovenPadaguan said:


> TRIO FOR ME!!!
> :teeth:
> 
> GRIV, could you help me to choose the size? My Micro II 3 finger fits very well in my hand.
> Then, large or medium size Trio?



If you like the size of the old ones, go for the large.


----------



## Gajbird

*more*

we want more show us more.
thanks, Jay


----------



## GRIV

here's a little more


----------



## JovenPadaguan

GRIV said:


> If you like the size of the old ones, go for the large.



Thanks! :thumbs_up 
TRIO large for me!!!


What is the new thing??? I don't see the Micro III system... only one hole in the base. Maybe a release with safety???


----------



## Tuningfreak

I've seen enough to know that is probably the release Christie is shooting  , eh GRIV? 

What is your opinion GRIV, does a release that is not pulled back with the aid of a thumb pin have less tendency for the archer to put tension in his wrist and hand muscles. I've always shot with the thumb pin and at times I struggle to relax my hand and wrist.


----------



## GRIV

Tuningfreak said:


> I've seen enough to know that is probably the release Christie is shooting  , eh GRIV?
> 
> What is your opinion GRIV, does a release that is not pulled back with the aid of a thumb pin have less tendency for the archer to put tension in his wrist and hand muscles. I've always shot with the thumb pin and at times I struggle to relax my hand and wrist.


Yes, I do think that a pulling post could increase hand tension, but if used properly, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JeremyS

Do you really have to save the best for last? :shhh: I can't wait much longer.


----------



## RecordKeeper

JeremyS said:


> Do you really have to save the best for last? :shhh: I can't wait much longer.


Thank goodness the ATA show is only 8 days away. No more GRIV teasing then!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see the new Stans!:thumbs_up


----------



## GRIV

here's more


----------



## JovenPadaguan

mmmmmmmmmmm.... 
adding the 3 parts.... maybe.....????


----------



## mellon101

just make me 3 of these











/i got photoshop skillz


----------



## Tuningfreak

mellon101 said:


> just make me 3 of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /i got photoshop skillz


Nope :thumbs_do , not at all like the one I saw. No 2nd finger hole.


----------



## Gajbird

*hello*

Where you at Griv? We want more pics.
testing 1,2,3....


----------



## GRIV

ok, here's the full view. This is the new cousin of the old four finger. THe medium size matches the old four finger perfectly.


----------



## GRIV

here's the catalog page


----------



## GRIV

Manual Page


----------



## BOWGOD

So How Long Do We Have To Wait For The 3rd Instalment Here Griv?


----------



## GRIV

More Manual pages concerning Ergofit and Clicker hasps. :thumbs_up


----------



## GRIV

BOWGOD said:


> So How Long Do We Have To Wait For The 3rd Instalment Here Griv?


Not long........ :thumbs_up


----------



## JovenPadaguan

MagMicro!!!

:jaw: 

I think my wish list will grow!


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Neodymium as a superconductor in a release? 
I have studied that, and never thought I'd see it in a release!!! 
This is HOT!!! :target: :target: :target:


----------



## Legend_Of_Sherwood

Let's fill this page quickly. Whenever new page of this thread is opened, GRIV shows us something new...:teeth: :teeth:


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Legend_Of_Sherwood said:


> Let's fill this page quickly. Whenever new page of this thread is opened, GRIV shows us something new...:teeth: :teeth:


Let's go! :teeth: I have some questions...

GRIV, I'm not sure how MagMicro releases fire... by "rotating" like Micro III models? or simply pulling? 
I'm not sure about this because there are other magnetic triggered releases that shoot pulling the trigger, but nothing moves in the release... neither the trigger.

Will the magnet work forever? (lifetime warranty?)

What's the meaning of "never allow Nd magnets near a person..."? 1 meter? 2 meters? It isn't safe to shoot in the same target with people with those devices?


----------



## AKDoug

I think you have personally singled me out when you waited to list the trigger model last. You suck.


----------



## GRIV

hehe!

I had to save my favorites for last. 

The magnets came with that warning. I am figuring that you wouldn't want to stick one of these to someones pacemaker, but I am not an expert.


----------



## Professur

The big question : Who's gonna have these at the Montreal hunting and fishing show in Feb?


----------



## GRIV

You will shoot the mag micro just as you would the Micro III. It rotates to fire.


----------



## GRIV

Professur said:


> The big question : Who's gonna have these at the Montreal hunting and fishing show in Feb?


I don't think they will be there, but we will be in 

Atlanta, GA
Mason City, IA
Lancaster, PA
Nimes, France
LasVegas, NV
Louisville, KY'
Pittsburgh, PA
and more....


----------



## Professur

So ..... no canadian dates? That bites.


----------



## mellon101

That is much closer to my trusty old 4 finger than I thought it would be!! Very nice work. I hope the pivot point is indeed the same like the page says.

I might have to take a hack saw to the index finger end, though. I like locking my thumb around the end when pulling back. ...old school "safety"


----------



## GRIV

*its time*

:teeth:


----------



## GRIV

1


----------



## GRIV

2


----------



## GRIV

3


----------



## GRIV

4


----------



## GRIV

5


----------



## GRIV

6


----------



## GRIV

7


----------



## GRIV

8


----------



## fibonacci4u

*Sweet!!*

I never thought I would shoot another release but a Carter, but the adjustability of this is great. I might just have to pick one up. I also like it because the handle of the back tension release very closely matches that of the trigger release. Easier to train with my dear. Nice job George. -- Ike


----------



## mitcheyb

*awesome!!*

This release is just what the doctor ordered.Can't wait to shoot this bad boy really looks great.Always have liked your designs.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Very nice. I am very much looking forward to spending some time with these.


----------



## hdhunter

Can I order them now??????:teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## GRIV

You can order them now, but we will not ship until the end of Jan.


----------



## Gajbird

*safe shot*

Are there any changes to the safeshot
Thanks, Jay


----------



## HV Bowman

Can we order directly from Copper John?


----------



## crawpytime1

*spring tension*

I noticed it did have a spring tension and travel set screw. How heavy can you set it with no travel?


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Please!!! don't show more releases!!! I like all of them, and also want to buy all the models!!! :drool:


----------



## fibonacci4u

*Prices?*

George,
If we can order before the ATA show, what are the prices? -- Ike


----------



## 4x20

How heavy do you want it?The amount of adjustability with this release is amazing. You can go from scary light to so heavy that you can't make it go off and you don't have to change any internal parts or springs. the thumb barrel is fully adjustable to fit anyones own style.


Doug W


----------



## dhunt1

*Stan releases*

WOW! youve raised the bar this time.....Carter is going to have to run to catch up now. What can i say i still shoot an Avenger Bigthing thumb. I think i know what i want for my birthday!
Whats the price for one of those thumbs?


----------



## jarjarbinks06

*Ok Griv just a curiosity tech. Question.....*

someone posted this reply a few back... Quote "Neodymium as a superconductor in a release?"


Griv, using *Neodymium* was ingenious, but i just curiously was wonderin what made u decide on Neodymium material rather than say *magnetic samarium cobalt material i*nstead? Both carry the same properties at different levels, so i was just curious i know they say alot of times* Neodymium *is more prone to corrosion unless coated after die pressing forms than is the *Samarium Cobalt*? which is generally the stronger of the two rare earth magnets, without having to coat it, just was curious. but this is one Hell of a release idea and release....wow thanks so much Griv and MEL Stans. !!!: u guys def. raised the bar, in hand held release innovations WOW i cant wait to get to the booth at the ATA show! thumbs_up


----------



## dhunt1

*New thumbs*

My wonderful wife said i could get one for fathers day or my birthday soooooo.......how do i get a hold of one! How much?


----------



## JovenPadaguan

crawpytime1 said:


> I noticed it did have a spring tension and travel set screw. How heavy can you set it with no travel?


I also want to know about this  

Another question: are the SafeShot models the old (2004) safeshot releases?
A friend of mine is looking for a good BT release with a safety.


----------



## hit the spot

lets get to the safeshots, come on, you're killing me


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Msrp????*

The ata show has come and gone, so what are the MSRP's on these bad boys?


----------



## strcpy

JovenPadaguan said:


> Let's go! :teeth: I have some questions...
> 
> <snip - don't know the answer>
> 
> Will the magnet work forever? (lifetime warranty?)
> 
> What's the meaning of "never allow Nd magnets near a person..."? 1 meter? 2 meters? It isn't safe to shoot in the same target with people with those devices?


I don't know about the warranty but the magnets will outlast you. I have a collection of them I use to hang metal tools and each and every hard drive has a pretty large set of two in them. Yes, your hard drive has a very powerful magnet, yes just putting a magnet willy nilly on it will still corrupt it, no I don't know how it works - I'm a software engineer and take apart all the deads ones I can get for the magnets - they will hold well over 20 lbs a peice and are VERY small. If you have a dead hard drive that you can't trade in I highly suggest you harvest the magnets, they are quite useful and it is obvious where they are once you open the unit (plus if you are careful the platters make nice coasters - I clean them and spray urethane sealer on them and put a non-skid pad on the bottom).

As for the distance, I suppose that would be how powerful they are. I would imagine just don't use one if you have the problems your self. My bet (though I wouldn't stake my - or your - life on it) is that unless you pressed it near someones body you are OK. On really tight lines I might ask. 

The larger ones I have need to be a good 2 or three foot from a hard drive or other magnetic storage device that isn't shielded (or even the TV - it changes the colors shown). These are about the size of a silver dollar. I've seen for purchase ones about the size of ten or 12 silver dollars that say to keep them at least 25 feet from a hard drive. The smaller asprin sized ones need to be within 2-3 inches before they affect anything. My guess (and again it's a guess) is that they would be somewhat equal. Others here are going to know more about this than I do - since I assume that they mess up the circuit in a pacemaker I just look at how far they need to be from other circuits - I don't know how much (if any) that the human body shields magnetic waves and I assume the body doesn't magnify them. I would still err on the side of careful no matter what the real official answer is (you can't ever go wrong being too careful in matters like this).


----------



## JovenPadaguan

Thanks for the info, strcpy :thumbs_up 
I think the magnet might be like my Nokia mobile phone: it must be apart within at least 6" from a pacemaker (in my user guide -Spain- ; It's curious, I've just seen in the Nokia web -USA- this: "...cardiac pacemakers and defibrillators are safe from wireless phone...")


----------



## strcpy

JovenPadaguan said:


> Thanks for the info, strcpy :thumbs_up
> I think the magnet might be like my Nokia mobile phone: it must be apart within at least 6" from a pacemaker (in my user guide -Spain- ; It's curious, I've just seen in the Nokia web -USA- this: "...cardiac pacemakers and defibrillators are safe from wireless phone...")


Well, as I said, I'm no expert on this. If the guy next to you dies during shooting - don't blame me. I'm just pointing out how this has been dealt with in the past. Best to ask the people next to you shooting if you are worried - I doubt you will find many people irritated and you may do good. Like any other life threatening thing best to err on the side of caution. 

Personally it wouldn't stop me from owning one and unless the lanes were really close I wouldn't worry. But I would also hate to see the guy next to me collapse because of my release and I didn't make a comment. I seriously doubt that Stanislowski would release a release that killed a portion of thier customers, though they still have to have thier disclaimers in the rare case it may happen (much as I don't want responsibility if the person next to you kills over).


----------



## archernga23

if the MSRP is not posted by the time I get home I will let you guys know as I picked up a catalog at the ATA. I will also be posting some of my pics this afternoon as I just got them resized to fit here on AT 

Mike


----------



## short_mag

*Where?!?!?!?!*

Where can we order one of these new releases? I checked the Copper John website - and I don't think that it has been updated in two years.....


----------



## guruhe

*Mag Micro*

How does the Mag Micro work off a d-loop instead of rope? Most of the other BT releases seem to put more pressure on the cam and is more difficult to fire.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

MSRPs as follows

MicroIII - $145
MagMicro - $145
Super X - $175


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

I got the chance to play with them all at Iowa. I really liked the Micro III trio, so I decided to contribute to GRIV's little one's college fund. The releases were different enough to find a comfortable fit for most hands. I ended up ordering the large even thou I could have shot the med (and I have larger than average hands). Nice work GRIV.


----------



## PodunkArcher

*Help!!!*

HELP I CAN FIND THEM ANYWHERE AND IT SEEMS THERE IS NO WEBSITE...MY GOODNESS ITS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I'VE SEEN SINCE MY LAST STANS MAXIMA SMOOTHIE...I MUST HAVE ANOTHER!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

A pro shop should be able to order one for you. If not just call Lancaster, they will be able to hook you up.


----------



## archerycharlie

I got too play with one in Iowa also. And it can be set so you can not make it go off with 2 hands on it. Like too wore my self out trying. The large one felt the best in my hand. AC


----------



## marty

Any information about the releases with the safeties? Yeah, I know, real archer's don't need a safety, but I feel a lot more comfortable with my Solution 2 than with my old Stan.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

The stan safe shot has a saftey. You hold it in untill anchored, then release and start your back tension/rotation. It comes in a 3 and 4 finger model.


----------



## v8esprit

Has Griv disclosed pricing and availability?


----------



## tbailey

*SuperX Hook, Completely Close?*

Will the SuperX release clip onto the string loop like the Carter Chocolate Addiction?


----------



## Hit-em

I'd like to know also how compatiable is the Super X is in regards to a loop.
Is it easy to attach or does it take some finagling to get it attached ??

Also for you guys & gals who have shot the Super X can you give me an idea as to how quiet is it upon release.
The one thing I've never liked about the Carter's is that they're loud when fired, pretty minor overall in regards to the big picture, but still something I would prefer not to have.
:banana:


----------



## shooter74

*release*

can you get the green one yet ttt


----------



## shooter74

*release*

well i just order mine from lancaster archery they told me i should get it the first week or the week after cant wait . i use to shoot a carter but now i shot a stan ...


----------



## shooter74

ttt for you


----------



## tbailey

shooter74 said:


> well i just order mine from lancaster archery they told me i should get it the first week or the week after cant wait . i use to shoot a carter but now i shot a stan ...


Which one have you got on order, back tension or trigger?


----------



## Hit-em

Hey GRIV can you tell me which of new BT releases are best suited off a D loop?
I've got a Super X on order & was wondering of the new BT releases which one would be similar to the Super X in regards to feel .
Thanks


----------



## francis

griv can you also tell us your opinion on what you like for choosing a 2 3 or 4 finger release?

what do you prefer and why, and when choosing the number of fingers, does the factor come in to play on wether that release is a thumb release or a triggerless release?


thanks


----------



## DCGO3

^^^


----------



## tbailey

*Where to Purchase Online?*

Anyone know a source? :tongue:


----------



## nuts&bolts

*New Stan Releases at Lancasterarchery.com*



tbailey said:


> Anyone know a source? :tongue:


tbailey:

You can order at www.lancasterarchery.com.

The new releases have been shipping to vendors since late January.
I think I have seen posts where people have been able to buy them or at least order. I think that Chris at http://shop.3dshoots.com is planning to carry the new Stan releases, too.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

lancaster's is planning on shipping product late this week or early next week depending when they arrive from Copper John, 1/2 of the order will be picked up at Vegas so they will be definitely shipping those Mon/Tues of next week. Can't wait to get mine to play with.


----------



## Jbird

*Lol*

If they don't sell them all at Vegas.


----------



## GRIV

We are furiously packing them to have tons of them for you at Vegas. Stop by the Lancaster booth at Vegas and get yours while the getting is good. We have sold way more of these than we expected, but we will do everything we can to keep a steady stream of releases leaving the factory.


----------



## tbailey

nuts&bolts said:


> tbailey:
> 
> You can order at www.lancasterarchery.com.
> 
> The new releases have been shipping to vendors since late January.
> I think I have seen posts where people have been able to buy them or at least order. I think that Chris at http://shop.3dshoots.com is planning to carry the new Stan releases, too.


3D doesn't list any Stans and Lancaster doesn't list the new Stans.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

call lancaster's!!! it's a new item and the website hasn't been updated yet!


----------



## shooter74

ttt


----------



## Danish archer

I am wondering when the website are comming online?


----------



## tbailey

I placed a backorder from Lancaster's yesterday for a Magmicro. I have to wait 3 mo. before I can even try it due to RC surgery.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

Picked up my micro III. This thing is a dream to adjust. One warning, try BOTH sizes before you order one. I thought the medium would be too small so I ordered a large. Maybe I just need to get used to it but I am thinking the medium would have been a better choice for me. Other than that it is a great release and I am having no problem shooting it off a loop.


----------



## JovenPadaguan

*A little review  hope this helps*

(Also in Reviews section)

2006 Stan releases (Super-X, Micro III, MagMicro), Trio handles, medium size.
The ergonomic handle is amazing, fits in my hand and there are no movements/slide. I have medium size hands, and seems Stan has made a release for me. I also have a Chocolate Addiction, it's a very good release, but a little large for me, and sometimes it slips in my hand a bit, and I can't reach a consistent grip/hold.
A common problem to all types is the weak screws... I think Stan guys should place on them better quality screws, it's the same if you are carefully and don't overtight them... luckily I have a Zenith hardware kit, I had to replace one of the screws.


* Super-x: Incredible, I did about 100 shots at 5 meters to adjust it, and two days later I won a 2x70m tournamet with 683, near to my best score. You will love this release if you like medium-hard-very hard triggers, not if you like a little spongy feel (Carter and others...) . The thumb trigger adjustability is great, and you can play with the barrel angle. I think it has a faster reaction than other triggered releases. I tried it with the Micro III pull post screwed in the thumb barrel set screw, and it rocks! 
Negative points: hard to cock (you will have a stronger thumb finger hehehe); a huge/loud shock when fires (I hope the mechanics have great strength and it will be a lasting release, we will see it in two years...), but at the moment these two things aren't important for me; and the same old problem: slack pins... and I'm sure I've a release without the anodized problem... the hasp pin moves, and goes off slowly... I don't like to pay that $$$ and have to put a small epoxi drop on it every month...
Apart of this, I like it more than my Carter.


* Micro III: I've shot Carter, Zenith, TrueBall and a Stan Micro II BT releases, and I think this is better. In two weaks I shattered my 70 meters training score with it due to the perfect fit in my hand, I think. I can grip it, draw my bow (I don't use the pull post), relax my hand with push-pull forces in action, pass tension to my back, and wham! in perfect motion... the release doesn't move in my hand, no slip at all. The ultra-fine travel adjustment is great and easy. The break is really soft, very nice feel. Talking about anchor/sight position, it is similar to my Chocolate, and different to Super-X/MagMicro. The clicker option make this release a good option for newbies, but I haven't tried it, I don't know if it is better or not than Zenith, but maybe worse.
Negative points: you must watch the hinge head screw, sometimes it unscrews slowly, but I think this thing is near to be a "perfect release". Good job, Stan.


*MagMicro: Same performance than Micro III, and very interesting and new for me the different hinge position. In three weaks I shot my best 2x70m score in competition with it. The magnet (travel adjustment) mechanism is very clever, but not as fine as the Micro III one. Without pull post possibility, I think it isn't for newbies. Talking about anchor/sight position, it is similar to the Super-X, and different compared with MicroIII/Chocolate. Also a clicker option like Micro III.
Negative points: the same hinge head screw problem than Micro III, and an important handle defective design that produces wear and tear by the hasp, in the front part and also behind, although It doesn't affect the release performance, it's only esthetic.


4/5 stars to the pack, there are things that need to be improved :thumbs_up


----------

